# 15 taxi fares ... 15/15 tipped



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

So i read about peoples complete and total lack of tips on uber.

Last night i had 15 total taxi fares.

For the first time in a long time every single person tipped. EVERY SINGLE ONE...

No i was not just in the tourist areas all shift.. had some hood calls. But even they tipped me. It wasn't all steller, lowest was a $3.60 run taking someone home from the laundromat, they handed me a $4.00. I had more than one tip 10% option on credit cards...


But every single person tipped...
d
All in all, I had $230 in meter revenue, $275 in revenue after credit card processing fees.

$73 to the cab company, $15 for gas, $13 for tolls...

Tips put me from making a profit of $130 for 12 hours to making $175 in 12 hours...

Uber's math just isn't close to right at all..



When is the last time anyone got a perfect tipping ratio with fuber/ lyft?
(Not counting a perfect 0)


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

When I drove a taxi most people tipped. Also they tip on the full high fare, as opposed to Uber's low fares that people don't even tip on.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Wow...what type of mints/water are you using???


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Wow...what type of mints/water are you using???


a 2012 Toyota camry Hybrid with pleather seats, a funky smell, and 323,000 miles...

No water,
No mints,
No aux cable (or requests for that matter),

But i do have a charger station


----------

